# Hi, here to bug ya with a few questions



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a noob, and out to gather as much info as possible. So I have 2 fancy guppies and 3 platys....

well, I THINK i have 3 platys, 2 for sure, the other looks like a red wag? (Dark reddish orange with black tail) but he has a sword tail...so is he a sword tail, or is he a platy...or is he both?

I have one female platy, shes a beautiful orange color. Shes gotten quite plump since I bought her, which would have been almost 2 weeks ago. What are the chances that shes pregnant w/ 2 males in the tank? Or I suppose she could have been pregnant when I bought her. What can I expect here, is there a way of telling just HOW pregnant she is (i'm not sure she is, but i'm guessing) 

I'm still working through the cycle, but others w/ more knowledge have told me I may be very close to finishing the cycle up. WIll increased ammonia influence her fry at all? 

last question, one of my fancy guppies has a really awesome tail--looks tye died almost and his body has some really pretty bright markings on it--the other is yellow with almost a leaopord print on his tail, but his tail is pretty ragged looking, has been since the day I got him. Looks like another fish may have torn part of it off  Will it grow back?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you want babies, you'll have to isolate the mom and breed the fry in captivity or the other adult residents in the tank will eat them.

Aquarium salt and API Stress Coat+ will help rejuvenate fins, gills, and mucus coatings, but they will also repair themselves naturally over time (assuming the cause of the fin tearing has stopped).


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't neccisarily WANT babies. I just thought she may be pregnant and was making sure I was semi prepared. I'm not equipped right now to have another tank going, and so I'm just going to let nature take it's course. if they get eaten, then so be it.


----------

